# which sealant is bette than KLASSE SG?



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

*which sealant is better than KLASSE SG?*

I am searching around since I find the shine of the KLASSE SG to be abit "fake" looking, too mirror like, no depth.
Although, I think both the KLASSE products are excellent for durability, there is no depth in the shine they produce, especially the glaze.

I am looking around for products that may perform better in the shine department, and I found these so far:
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 



*******>*******> *******>*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>********>********>********>
*******>*******> *******>*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>********>********>********>








There are some excellent reviews of the above product.
Any other suggestions to replace my SG? or should I just add a nice caurnaba over it like this one>?









Here is a link for most sealants available from autogeek.net:
http://www.autogeek.net/was.html


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

I can strongly recommend the Wolfgang's Deep Gloss sealant. I see that the formula is improved (now version 3). I guess I have been using 2.0... I used Pinnacle 360 XMT polish and Meguires Clay bar before applying coats of sealant.

Wolfgang Concour products seem excellent. Id love one of everything for Fathers Day! 

See my reply to this thread...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3241895


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

I found Klasse SG to be quite good. If Wolfgang provides a deeper more "wax-like" shine, I will have to give it a try next go-around. Thanks for the heads-up. :thumbup:


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

Fifty_Cent said:


> I am searching around since I find the shine of the KLASSE SG to be abit "fake" looking, too mirror like, no depth.
> Although, I think both the KLASSE products are excellent for durability, there is no depth in the shine they produce, especially the glaze.
> 
> *******>********>
> ...


I feel all synthetics lack depth of shine & color, and have a plasticy/fake look, so I don't use them on the painted surfaces (RejeX on wheels, exhaust tips and windshield only).

Carnauba waxes have much better depth of color and shine. Downside is they don't last as long as synthetics. I use One Grand Blitz wax, a high quality carnauba that lasts longer than any other I used.

If you're considering applying wax over a synthetic to achieve the depth of color & shine, why bother with the the synthetic at all? The wax probably won't last as long over the synthetic (vs. on clean paint), so you're likely going to have to reapply the wax more often.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

stream said:


> I feel all synthetics lack depth of shine & color, and have a plasticy/fake look, so I don't use them on the painted surfaces (RejeX on wheels, exhaust tips and windshield only).
> 
> Carnauba waxes have much better depth of color and shine. Downside is they don't last as long as synthetics. I use One Grand Blitz wax, a high quality carnauba that lasts longer than any other I used.
> 
> If you're considering applying wax over a synthetic to achieve the depth of color & shine, why bother with the the synthetic at all? The wax probably won't last as long over the synthetic (vs. on clean paint), so you're likely going to have to reapply the wax more often.


After trying KLASSE AIONE again yesterday I can honestly say that this is one of the best polishes/cleaners/sealants available.! 
I tried the OEM BMW one (SONAX) on some swirl marks and did no difference. But the AIONE ...wow!

This is the polish I am ordering again!

As for SG, well, it is just a sealant not a polish, so it will prolong the shine of AIONE.

I topped it with P21S, and I am impressed.

P21S is a good wax, wonder if the 3M one is better?

As for duragloss, I will give it a try over KLASSE AIONE, it is so cheap anyways.


----------



## BMW^Z4 (Oct 31, 2005)

none is better


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

BMW^Z4 said:


> none is better


Hey dude, nice to see anther guy from Cyprus in here...
Where from?

Yeah, I have been using KLASSE for more than 5 years, cannot find anything else even to match...


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

> I see that the formula is improved (now version 3). I guess I have been using 2.0...


Does the bottle have a USB port? Maybe you can plug it in and upgrade to 3.0 by downloading an update online....


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Zaino.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

frank325 said:


> Does the bottle have a USB port? Maybe you can plug it in and upgrade to 3.0 by downloading an update online....


:rofl:


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

Is it okay to layer the Wolfgang's Deep Gloss over the Klasse SG? Any incompatibilies with bonding?

Would using Wolfgang's Deep Gloss give a better shine/look for a white car?

Many people suggest using a wax on top of a sealant to give it a better look. I doubt I'll have the time to constantly re-apply the wax every month or so. Thus I'm very attracted by Klasse SG's durability of supposedly 1 year! A lot of people say that Wolfgang's Deep gloss gives a better look than the Klasse SG. I want to layer that on top of the SG and try to re-apply more every 3-4 months. But having the SG underneath would give me piece of mind in case I wasn't able to re-apply the Wolfgang's DG in time.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

MTech8 said:


> Is it okay to layer the Wolfgang's Deep Gloss over the Klasse SG? Any incompatibilies with bonding?
> 
> Would using Wolfgang's Deep Gloss give a better shine/look for a white car?
> 
> Many people suggest using a wax on top of a sealant to give it a better look. I doubt I'll have the time to constantly re-apply the wax every month or so. Thus I'm very attracted by Klasse SG's durability of supposedly 1 year! A lot of people say that Wolfgang's Deep gloss gives a better look than the Klasse SG. I want to layer that on top of the SG and try to re-apply more every 3-4 months. But having the SG underneath would give me piece of mind in case I wasn't able to re-apply the Wolfgang's DG in time.


I am abit confused with all these brands.
Surely the brands that we all hear about are:

1. KLASSE 
All in one is an excellent product. SG takes alot of time getting used on how to apply it, but it does work.
2. Wolfgang
3. Pinnacle
4. Meguiars
5. 3M

www.autogeek.net has all those, and it is an excellent site for quality products. However, they are so many, cant seem to be able to choose which one to replce the SG with.


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Im no expert but I can't see a problem with Wolfgang DG over the SG. My use of DG indicates a 3 month durability is very likely, four months possible before reapply. The use of a good detail spray like Wolfgangs helps me extend the time.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

gokartmozart said:


> Im no expert but I can't see a problem with Wolfgang DG over the SG. My use of DG indicates a 3 month durability is very likely, four months possible before reapply. The use of a good detail spray like Wolfgangs helps me extend the time.


But then what is the purpose of using SG at the first place? when Wolfgang deep gloss is a sealant as well?:dunno:


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

Fifty_Cent said:


> But then what is the purpose of using SG at the first place? when Wolfgang deep gloss is a sealant as well?:dunno:


SG is suppose to last longer.

So my intent of having it underneath would protect the car in case I'm not able to re-apply the Wolfgang deep gloss before it's worn out.

Thanxs gokartmozart. Yeah. I don't think there will be any problems. But since I'm new to this stuff, figured I'd throw out the question. :thumbup:


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

OK.. I started out with Klasse AIO and SG. I loved the look they give on Platinum Bronze / Clear Coat paint and am very pleased. I use the Meguiars Ultimate QD to preserve the "just detailed" shine and slick surface feel between washings. Again, very pleased with that result. 

However, folks say the Wolfgang DG provides a deeper more wax-like shine than the SG, so I will apply some over the SG to see. If I notice a marked improvement I'll surely report back here.

I'm still very much in the trial-and-error phase - looking for products I can use for the long-haul. I think I'm close to my final "short list".


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

I received a bottle of Wolfgang DG Paint Sealant (Version 3.0) yesterday and just had to give it a test.

I had recently (a month ago) used Klasse SG on the whole car, and have been using Meguiars Ultimate QD a few times a week to keep the paint in top notch condition. I had used QD the day before so the paint was clean. So last night I applied Wolfgang to 1/2 the hood and left the other half alone.

To be real honest, I couldn't see a significant difference in the depth of shine. Both are excellent in that respect. However, the Wolfgang side was much smoother/slicker to the touch. I will say, though, that application and buffing of the Wolfgang Sealant was much easier than Klasse SG. SG can be very tempramental and difficult to remove if applied too thick or left on too long. Wolfgang is just the opposite... The longer it sits before buffing, the easier it is to buff off the haze. I like !!

We'll see how well it holds up, but I am thinking that perhaps an annual application of Klasse with quarterly use of Wolfgang may be the right level of effort. Wolfgang is so easy to apply/remove, it just doesn't take more than about an hour to do the whole car (including the recommended 45 minute "set" time between application and buffing).

Both Klasse SG and Wolfgang DG Sealant recommend at least 12 hour cure time before exposing to water.


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

After applying Wolfgang to the entire car per instructions and hand buffing with microfibre cloth, I can honestly say it looks better than Klasse SG alone. I even tried a second application after the first coat had been buffed out and set for an hour. Its amazing. Just so easy to apply and buff off.

I think the Wolfgang is a winner! :thumbup:


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

jesimmons said:


> After applying Wolfgang to the entire car per instructions and hand buffing with microfibre cloth, I can honestly say it looks better than Klasse SG alone. I even tried a second application after the first coat had been buffed out and set for an hour. Its amazing. Just so easy to apply and buff off.
> 
> I think the Wolfgang is a winner! :thumbup:


You should give Zaino a try sometime.


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

jesimmons said:


> After applying Wolfgang to the entire car per instructions and hand buffing with microfibre cloth, I can honestly say it looks better than Klasse SG alone. I even tried a second application after the first coat had been buffed out and set for an hour. Its amazing. Just so easy to apply and buff off.
> 
> I think the Wolfgang is a winner! :thumbup:


See, I just knew you'd love it! Glad you are happy.


----------

